# In Agony with IBS-C, please help.



## depressiveoptimist (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone!
I'm quite new to this forum as I've been ignoring how much agony I am in daily with my IBS due to thinking it may due to my diet, although my diet has improved recently and yet - I am more in agony than when my diet was awful!

Now believe me when I say this might be normal, but it isn't. I'M 23.

I know this may get quite tmi so im gonna try and keep it vague-ish.

But even when my diet had a very very low fibre and high caffeine intake I was still able to pass movements without too much pain but recently I decided I wanted to make it easier on myself so decided to put more oats and fruit in my diet to increase my fibre intake per day.
But today I have to say- I have never been in such pain before in my short life.

I was in agony to the point of seeing stars and crying, it was horrific (I'm okay now its gone. but still, sore. considering the amount of pressure it puts on your bowels when it happens)

I never want to be in this much pain again, I need advice on how better to help myself.

My doctor has given me fibogel (forgot how to spell it) before, but it didn't agree me so I was prescribed Movicol in the past.
Although since I have been put on anti-depressants which I worry may also be a possible cause of the constipation ON TOP of having a IBS-C type bowel syndrome.

Should I get some more Movicol? can you take these with anti-depressants?
Please let me know, I don't want to be in this much pain again!

Regards

-DO


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi depressiveoptimist -

Sorry to hear about all your intestinal woes. Please read this when you have the time, it should answer your questions, and then some (click on below link to read):

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/325690-the-abcs-of-chronic-constipation-aka-ibs-c/

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I'm sorry you are in such pain. Truly sucks. For years I kept a pretty good handle on my constipation by taking magnesium and vitamin c capsules. I still do and it helps but I've had bowel surgery but that's another story. Lots of water, prunes, kiwi, magnesium, vitamin c. Some people do well with more fiber and some do not. It's trial and error. Good luck and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## ♧Pandora☆ (Jun 23, 2017)

How many portions of fruit a day did you eat ? Its also best to eat fruit alone or before a meal otherwise it can sit and ferment which is bad.
Veg is much better then fruit. 
Oats isnt a good choice if ones digestion isnt working correct.
It can sit heavy in the stomach etc and can cause bloating.
I had an intolerance test to as any food i was intolerant to fermented and cause me symptoms.


----------



## depressiveoptimist (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Pandora.
Since its been getting worse i tend to try and eat at least 3-4 a day in terms of fruit. Im not a big fruit person but due to my mum suffering from IBS too we have a lot of vegetables in our meals
I normally take an oat bar (due to finances i have not the time nor money for a better option although the ones i eat are 10% of my daily fibre intake) but ive opted for one with raspberry and pomegranate tomorrow just to help a little more.
I normally have some caffiene as i find it tends to make me feel like going? 
I mean today was awful as im pretty sure im still sore from forcing myself to go! (I know its a bad idea but i was kinda desperate)
Although i have just recently taken some Boots brand Senna tablets to try and ease it a little but i am concerned...
Since ive never really taking laxatives before..
Ive taken movicol but these take days to progress sometimes.
Im also emetophobic so my worries of vomitting are very high as ive heard stories of senna tablets causing that in some people. 
Long story short: Im finding it hard to sleep


----------



## windemere (Sep 25, 2011)

Im actually in terrible pain right now from the cramping and trapped gas from my constipation. When it gets really bad I can barely stand up straight. I try to take a hot shower or bath and that sometimes helps lessen the pain. A heating pad also helps the excruciating pains I get. I have found plum juice works really well for me to get things moving. I made the mistake of drinking way too much the first time I bought it and ended up having the opposite problem of constipation and had urgent diarrhea so if you do invest in some plum juice drink a cup at a time until you know how much you need until you go. Its been over a week since ive been able to go so Im actually about to invest in a stool softener to take with plum juice. Im on a medication that constipation is a side effect so now Im just completely miserable. I hope you find relief.


----------



## Whimpurr (Jan 16, 2018)

Hello all. I just joined this forum today as I am in agony as well with IBS-C. I was diagnosed almost 40 years ago with IBS .... back then, I seemed to have more D and less C .... it was the classic “nervous stomach” ... but for many years now, it is severe C and only loose stools that leak around the clogged stool. This happens frequently and makes me fearful that I have a huge mass in there somewhere. I think the “fearful” part is my biggest issue. Like another poster on this thread mentioned, I am also emetophobic (fear of vomiting) so I am “fearful” of taking heavy laxatives and getting really loose stools as I associate them with “being sick”. For this reason, I refuse to get a colonoscopy (although I am over 50) because I can’t make myself do the “prep”. So, I am a true “MESS”!!! I am too fearful of doing enough to clear myself out to get some real relief so I tolerate a certain amount of C but when it gets to where I am today, I am miserable and scared for other reasons. It’s a horrible, vicious cycle.


----------



## Danika L (Jan 13, 2018)

It sounds like my pain. I especially have two different areas on my right side that flare up when I'm having an episode (the worst ones last between 2 weeks -> 3 months at a time). The first is my right flank and the second is a bit lower down where my right ovary is. I have IBS - C and have been properly diagnosed by 2 different GI's. The pain starts dull then over a long time literally feels like I'm being stabbed to the point where I literally can't stand up straight, let alone walk. I find it best to realise your actually constipated earlier rather than later and treat it with Coloxyl w/ Senna. Movicol ALWAYS makes my symptoms worse. Give yourself a good clearing out. Quinoa with olive oil and gluten free bread is great to live on while I'm flaring so might work for you too. Another thing I've noticed is that during a stressful period in life the flares happen so it's good to be aware of that so you don't worry yourself with other possibilities of what the pain could be. It's 95% of the time just ibs and, yes, it can cause excruciating pain if you don't do anything about it soon enough. The low FODMAP diet is what I swear by to get my body back under control and for the inflammation in my intestines to settle down.

I'm 23 too! Feel free to contact me if you have any other questions


----------



## Max 5 (Jul 23, 2017)

Try changing your diet to a vegan diet rich in veggies (both cooked and raw) and fruits for a week. Stick to only this diet. If your symptoms persist after doing this, then you might need to do what I did to get cured. Read my post, hope it helps. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/335369-my-path-to-a-cure/


----------



## pammie007 (Jan 22, 2018)

Whimpurr said:


> Hello all. I just joined this forum today as I am in agony as well with IBS-C. I was diagnosed almost 40 years ago with IBS .... back then, I seemed to have more D and less C .... it was the classic "nervous stomach" ... but for many years now, it is severe C and only loose stools that leak around the clogged stool. This happens frequently and makes me fearful that I have a huge mass in there somewhere. I think the "fearful" part is my biggest issue. Like another poster on this thread mentioned, I am also emetophobic (fear of vomiting) so I am "fearful" of taking heavy laxatives and getting really loose stools as I associate them with "being sick". For this reason, I refuse to get a colonoscopy (although I am over 50) because I can't make myself do the "prep". So, I am a true "MESS"!!! I am too fearful of doing enough to clear myself out to get some real relief so I tolerate a certain amount of C but when it gets to where I am today, I am miserable and scared for other reasons. It's a horrible, vicious cycle.


omg im exactly like you its so good to know im not alone. i lost so much weight last year because i thought how can i keep on puttin it min one end when its not comin out the other. trouble is its a vicious cycle the more you cant go the more anxious you get the more anxious you get the more you cant go. this ibs is hideous and affects your whole life. ive stopped driving and going out i feel safer at home but i dont wanna turn into a recluse two years ago i was the most outgoin strong confident woman now im a blithering wreck ive got to sort myself out soon. i too wont go for a colonoscopy for the same reasons as you. god we are wimps but cant do anything about it


----------



## sickofmybelly (Jan 13, 2018)

I do find that when my pain gets really bad . if I am at home I can ease the pain a bit by lying on the bed face down and really stretching out as much as I can.

good luck finding a solution .


----------



## DeCic (Aug 9, 2017)

sickofmybelly said:


> I do find that when my pain gets really bad . if I am at home I can ease the pain a bit by lying on the bed face down and really stretching out as much as I can.
> 
> good luck finding a solution .


Funny, I do the same thing. Sucks to be feeling pain all the time though. I guess we all have to carry a cross of some sort.


----------

